# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Transform, conference, VentureBeat, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Organizer - VentureBeat

Transform 2022 - July 19-28, 2022, San Francisco, California, USA and virtual

events.venturebeat.com/transform-2022

Transform 2021 - July 12-16, 2021, virtual

Transform 2020 - July 15-17, 2020, virtual

Transform 2019 - July 10-11, 2019, San Francisco, California, USA

Transform 2018 - August 21-22, 2018, Mill Valley, California, USA

----------


## Airicist

Recent Advancements in AI algorithms and systems | Technology Track | VB Transform 2019

Published on Aug 14, 2019




> Recent advancements in AI algorithms and systems
> 
> Gil Arditi, Head of Product, Machine Learning, Lyft

----------

